# Solved: BSoD + Unable to restore/default/recover



## Tyler312 (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a custom build pc with windows 8.1 installed. I still have the disk. I get a blue screen every time I start it. I've been given two error codes: the more general 0xc000021a and a specific 0x4005 "boot critical file corrupt". I've spent the greater part of the entire day troubleshooting and I've gone nowhere. It wont boot in safemode and the closest thing I can get to is using the command prompt. In combination with google I tried everything that worked for other people with similar errors and nothing. After long hours of failure, I attempted to a system recovery. It will not let me roll back to any of the 5 recovery points because I need to enable some sort of system protection on C:\. I tried to enable this via command prompt and google help and nothing worked for me that worked for other people. It seems like everything that was on C:\ was pushed to D:\ for some reason (chkdk/f d: and dir d: verified that). I also don't have a system image to recover to. After I tried to do a full system recovery. It tells me to load up the corresponding media and I put in my windows 8.1 disk that specifically states it is for recovery etc. I'm then told the media isn't valid. So then I decide to just reinstall windows with the disk. Well I've lost my product code, so that is out of the question.

Shortened Version: I cant boot at all, even in safe mode, but I have a recovery point set for two days ago. As long as I can enable the system protection on C:\ or whatever I can rollback. However I can only use the command prompt.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The system restore program is at : C:\Windows\System32\restore\rstrui.exe


----------



## Tyler312 (Feb 21, 2014)

lunarlander said:


> The system restore program is at : C:\Windows\System32\restore\rstrui.exe


I've been able to initiate the system restore parameters but It will not allow me to start the restore itself due to "you must enable system protection on c:\ to restore"


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Try using this to find your Windows product key:

http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/


----------



## Tyler312 (Feb 21, 2014)

lunarlander said:


> Try using this to find your Windows product key:
> 
> http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/


When I attempt to find the key from the disc which happens to be in my D:\ drive (I am attempting this from a laptop with windows 7), it says it cant load the registry hive because a required privilege is not held by the client.

Also I will list some ways which will fix this problem:
- Tell me how to enable system protection on C:\ via command prompt so I can perform a system restore.
- Tell me how recover my Windows 8.1 Key to reinstall windows free and legally (I have the actual disc).
- Tell me how to fix the actual problem without restore, etc. via command prompt.


----------



## Tyler312 (Feb 21, 2014)

I installed the keyfinder on my flash drive correctly and attempted to run it via the cmd prompt on my pc and it says the subsystem needed to support the image type is not present.

I would also like to state this thread has been up for around 5 days now and I have 2 replies, which have not helped me in the slightest.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Re this


> Tell me how to enable system protection on C:\ via command prompt so I can perform a system restore.


It will not help you as if system protection WAS not enabled then there are NO restore points and therefore enabling system protection will not help, as even if you could, any restore point created, would be at the present state of the system - in other words no good

See screenshot please
Although taken on 7 the same principle applies to 8, it just saved me rebooting to 8 on this computer

2. Re the 


> It seems like everything that was on C:\ was pushed to D:\ for some reason (chkdk/f d: and dir d: verified that).


That is NOT necessarily the case - when you boot to a cmd prompt in the recovery environment, the drive letter is often changed

see here

How to determine the drive letter of your Windows drive

When you are in the Recovery Command Prompt, the drive letters for your hard drives changes. This can cause your Windows install to be listed under a different drive letter than it normally has. To find out the drive letter assigned to your normal Windows drive, you can use the bcdedit.exe program.

To find the drive letter of your Windows installation under the Recovery Command Prompt, please type the following command and then press Enter on your keyboard.

bcdedit | find "osdevice"

3. I am actually unsure as to how far you can actually get, but as you mention Safe Mode
If you have the advanced boot options on F8 try 
Disable driver signature enforcement

4. With the apparent errors and the failure of system restore if it was turned on, added to this


> ). I also don't have a system image to recover to.


and this


> So then I decide to just reinstall windows with the disk. Well I've lost my product code, so that is out of the question.


Unfortunately I do not think you are going very far

5. Try my suggestion of disable driver signature enforcement
It is NOT 
chkdk/f d:

It is if it were D:

chkdsk D: /F
chkdsk [drive letter]: [switches with space in between]

so verify the drive with windows and run the chkdsk cmd in the correct format on that drive

6. After that run this
sfc /scannow /offbootdir=C:\ /offwindir=C:\Windows

changing that drive letter for whatever one you establish it is


----------



## Tyler312 (Feb 21, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. Re this
> It will not help you as if system protection WAS not enabled then there are NO restore points and therefore enabling system protection will not help, as even if you could, any restore point created, would be at the present state of the system - in other words no good


see attached images



> 2. Re the
> That is NOT necessarily the case - when you boot to a cmd prompt in the recovery environment, the drive letter is often changed
> 
> see here
> ...


this is just another method of verifying what I already knew but yes it is on D:\



> 3. I am actually unsure as to how far you can actually get, but as you mention Safe Mode
> If you have the advanced boot options on F8 try
> Disable driver signature enforcement
> 
> ...


I tried this before I came here. What it does it it stops me almost at the start of the sfc scan saying "Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation."


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I cannot offer any other suggestions
Too late now of course but this is a perfect example of why a complete image is vital



> this is just another method of verifying what I already knew but yes it is on D:\


I of course did not know that you had verified that the system was on D, as against just the driver letter change
When it changes the letter typing on the D:\> prompt will of course suggest that, as the letter has changed

Whereas typing the cmd I gave you on the X:\ > ramdrive prompt is different

Best of luck with it


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have very little faith in my ability to predict what arbitrary "drive letter" Microsoft will assign to what partition. Hence my question: are the "Windows Resource Protection" messages referring to the partition in which Windows is installed, the installation DVD, some small partition used for booting, the Recovery partition, etc.?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree
It is from the command prompt in the recovery environment and as you know the ramdrive created to run the cmd prompt - always itself allocated X
frequently changes the letter allocated to the C drive, not physically but as reported in the recovery via the ramdrive



> When you are in the Recovery Command Prompt, the drive letters for your hard drives changes. This can cause your Windows install to be listed under a different drive letter than it normally has. To find out the drive letter assigned to your normal Windows drive, you can use the bcdedit.exe program


the aspect I have never been able to understand is, it does not always change it.
Despite hours of searching the Microsoft Tech Library and many other places I have never found the definitive answer


----------



## Tyler312 (Feb 21, 2014)

well after some extensive digging i found my windows 8 product key and just reinstalled windows


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What can one say - except I bet you do not misplace it again


----------

